# Cutter plotter model jk721 driver help badly!!!!!



## mancam1517 (Dec 25, 2009)

Can anybody please help me! i lost my driver for my cuttng plotter model JK721! does anyone have a copy of it..... please help me! :-(


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Try Download: Goldcut driver jk721 - Imarksweb.org I have GCC cutter, so I'm not sure if this is what you need.


----------



## mancam1517 (Dec 25, 2009)

hi sir GHEENEE1, i have already installed the driver, yes it cuts but the problem is the plotter cuts only lines very weird lines.... for example i am using corel draw X5, i only want to cut letter K(very simple right?) but when i send it to my cutter, it cuts weird lines very far on the output that i want. and to add on that... when i test cut my cutter plotter to know the force that i need to set my plotter normally it will cut a box inside the box is a small diamond. but now it cuts very weird shapes. i dont know what is the problem. is it the driver? or is there something wrong on the board of the cutter plotter machine? any help will be highly appreciated... thank you and God bless!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Man, I'm not familiar with your cutter. Not sure why your cutter won't test cut correctly. Maybe an owner of one of these cutters will comment Have you contacted support? With my cutter, I check to see whats printing or cutting in this case, by right clicking on the cutter in my printers and devices, I'm using Windows 7.Also, I view the object in wireframe in Corel to make sure there's no hidden objects


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

I had this problem with a different model and it was the art file. The wire frame was not clean but I had to zoom in so so so close to see the problem. Good luck - I feel your pain on this one.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just thought of this, is your blade holder mounted correctly?


----------



## mancam1517 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes sir... i read again the manual and yes the blade is correctly mounted..... maybe the problem is with the board... because i tried installingit to my old pc... os is windows xp... same problem occured.....


----------



## Lethalnash (Mar 4, 2012)

mancam1517 said:


> hi sir GHEENEE1, i have already installed the driver, yes it cuts but the problem is the plotter cuts only lines very weird lines.... for example i am using corel draw X5, i only want to cut letter K(very simple right?) but when i send it to my cutter, it cuts weird lines very far on the output that i want. and to add on that... when i test cut my cutter plotter to know the force that i need to set my plotter normally it will cut a box inside the box is a small diamond. but now it cuts very weird shapes. i dont know what is the problem. is it the driver? or is there something wrong on the board of the cutter plotter machine? any help will be highly appreciated... thank you and God bless!


You say it used to do test cuts before properly and now it doesn't?
Could you check if the rollers which move the vinyl back and forth work? If they do work, then check if the pinch rollers holding the vinyl down are having enough pressure to move the vinyl back and forth. If you could post a picture showing the the weird lines you are talking about, that would be great. A picture tells a 1000 words my friend.


----------



## joannacharlotte (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, I was so pleased to see this post, thought I was about to find the answer to my nightmare goldcut plotter. I have the same problems. Plotter was working fine, but now, send to plotter and it just does random lines, stops half way through and draws a line straight through design or double draws it. Randomly goes to one side and judders against it!!! What is going wrong? Please please help me!!!!!!


----------

